# 125 Gallon



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Hello. I am a total newb to saltwater, but hey we have to start somewhere, right? I have a 125 gallon. I have heard that FOWLR tank can be as easy as a freshwater tank with a protein skimmer and added salt. I wanted to know if you guys would know about how much this would cost me right off of the bat and how much to maintain it? I know skimmers are quite pricey, ie; $150+. I also know that the live rock is $5+ a POUND and if that was 125 rule of thumb for pounds of live rock, I am thinking that alone would cost a pretty penny. I think I could add live rock as I go though right?? As long as I don't have any fish in there?

So I am thinking that as upfront costs it will cost me; $125 (or so) for a skimmer, $50 bare minimum for live rock oin a case or something, and then the sand for $10 at Home Depot, and then the fish. So I am thinking that I will be spending atleast $175 minimum for everything plus the salt.

How much and how often do I add salt and stuff to a 125? How much does the salt cost? Thanks for any and all information you memebers are able to give me. Thanks,

-Weston-


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> So I am thinking that as upfront costs it will cost me; $125 (or so) for a skimmer, $50 bare minimum for live rock oin a case or something, and then the sand for $10 at Home Depot, and then the fish. So I am thinking that I will be spending atleast $175 minimum for everything plus the salt.


i would say u are looking at about $300-400 for live rock.its $4 a pound 
and u need atleast 100 pounds to fill it up about half way aliitle less

and the sand i would suggest the live sand witch will cost u alot more than $10


----------



## Reddevill (Jun 10, 2003)

Death in # said:


> > So I am thinking that as upfront costs it will cost me; $125 (or so) for a skimmer, $50 bare minimum for live rock oin a case or something, and then the sand for $10 at Home Depot, and then the fish. So I am thinking that I will be spending atleast $175 minimum for everything plus the salt.
> 
> 
> i would say u are looking at about $300-400 for live rock.its $4 a pound
> ...


 It is pricey. You want to make sure the live rock as been curred as well. You can also purchase crushed coral as opposed to live sand.

Then you need to consider the type of saltwater set up... Do you want sea anemones, etc so you can up a reef type set up.. If you do, you will need a power compact to keep them alive (NOT CHEAP!)

Good luck....


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Yeah, that is why I wouldn't do reef because of all the up in price. For the live rock, I saw a 50 or so pounds for like $45. Isn't that enough to start with?? I thought if you put dead rock in with live rock, the dead rock will turn live??


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

And same with the sand. If I put 20 lbs of live sand and 100 pounds of home depot sand, won't the home depot sand become live?? That would cost $5 for each bag of 50 lbs, so it would be $10, but I would have to get a $30-$40 bag of live sand.


----------



## litespan (Mar 26, 2004)

Well all I can add is that if you can get 50 lbs of live rock for 45 bucks I would guess its not cured and you cant put that in your tank. 
I just bought live rock today at 4 bucks a pound and thats the best price Ive seen...

As for your sand you will need more than one bag of live sand to seed the amount of dead you need


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

blackpirhana said:


> the live rock is $5+ a POUND and if that was 125 rule of thumb for pounds of live rock, I am thinking that alone would cost a pretty penny.


 what i would suggest is buying mostly base rock (dry rock and live rock to seed the base rock). it will all become live if you give it time. thats exactly what im doing on my 180 gallon tank.

heres a good cheap site for base rock

hirocks.com

I have 120 lbs coming in,and 20 ls of coral /deco live rock from gulf-view

i already have 150 lbs of base already and 45 lbs of live from waltsmith and 1 small piece of live rock (12lbs) locally


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Uncle Buck said:


> blackpirhana said:
> 
> 
> > the live rock is $5+ a POUND and if that was 125 rule of thumb for pounds of live rock, I am thinking that alone would cost a pretty penny.
> ...


 OR make your own









cement+sand=rock+lights/micro-marine life=coraline algae= LIVE rock

otherwise get some base rock... they will color up and become live after a while.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Just like uncle buck stated with the seeding of baserock will be alot cheaper.
You can check out local reef clubs for liverock people are selling. I have seen people selling it for as low as 1 dollar a lb. Also the home depot sand will be fine. Just be sure to get the carribbean sand as the other sands there will not be good for a marine tank. A reef club will be able to steer you to a home depot that carries it in your area because some of them (Home depots) dont carry it.


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Cool, thanks.


----------



## Uncle Buck (Jul 14, 2004)

Raptor said:


> Just like uncle buck stated with the seeding of baserock will be alot cheaper.
> You can check out local reef clubs for liverock people are selling. I have seen people selling it for as low as 1 dollar a lb. Also the home depot sand will be fine. Just be sure to get the carribbean sand as the other sands there will not be good for a marine tank. A reef club will be able to steer you to a home depot that carries it in your area because some of them (Home depots) dont carry it.


 yes they call it "southdown" its hard to find around here


----------



## J_TREAT911 (May 29, 2003)

Yeah about the sand, you dont' want the sand at Home Depot for the most part because the sand that they carry is sillica based which is a no no for saltwater tanks. You want sand that is aragonite based. Home Depots on the east coast carry Southtown sand which is what you are looking for. Here on the west coast ... well ... the HD don't carry it.


----------



## blackpirhana (Jan 24, 2004)

Maybe I wil set this tank up when I get some extra money coming in.


----------

